# Caffeine



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I stumbled upon this page (http://caffeineweb.com/) and noticed it said "As a result, patients who become caffeine-toxic may not even realize it. They may need to be educated that the amount of caffeine they are ingesting *simply to be social *is making them feel uncomfortable."

Being anxiety free and being social are apparently at opposite ends of the spectrum. The sedatives we take to control anxiety make us less social. Stimulants do the opposite. So, in treating SA, are we supposed to make a choice between being sociable (i.e. enthusiastic, friendly, talkative) and being less anxious?

I would rather be anxious.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

*That's what I observed in my case: *
Stimulants make you want to be more social but you can't because you're totally overthinking and it makes your disorder worse. It actually works for people who doesn't have SA.

Anti-anxiety meds enhance your social skills by being calmer but you lose motivation to talk to people. But still, I prefer this anxiety-free state. You handle the everyday social situations more succesfully and that gives you this motivation to try new things...


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I don't drink coffee at all..nothing. But, when I take lecithin, an obvious stimulant, I do become more social...by a lot!


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> I don't drink coffee at all..nothing. But, when I take lecithin, an obvious stimulant, I do become more social...by a lot!


The difference may be caused by that caffeine increases catecolamines ,but lecithin increases acetylcholine.

I am researching but can not find out why we benefit from supplements which are also beneficial to Alzheimer patients.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Alzheimers is caused by a degeneration of neurons in the brain. New theories about anxiety and depression are now saying the cause of this goes beyond a chemical imbalance. Rather, our neurons are also dying! So depression/anxiety are symptoms of dying brain cells. This may be why meds work in both instances.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

The real question should be, what's causing our neurons to die? Free radicals? Toxins? Are strong antioxidants the answer?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well the energy drinks I take in the morning help with my depression because of the amino acid taurine supposively supports feelings of well being and state of mind.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been addicted to caffeine for years. The problem is it works the first few times you binge on it but then after that the only way you can get enough energy to get through the day is by drinking insane amounts that will make you feel jittery and anxious, and you will still feel tired but simply can't sleep because you feel so miserable. I love coke, that's fine I think. But it's just so easy to overdo it with energy drinks. I try to keep it to one or less a day now.

Caffeine is a weak stimulant. Anything you could get prescribed like adderall or provigil would work much better. Provigil doesn't cause the anxious effects either. I haven't tried adderall but I hear it works.


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Wait . . so taurine is good for feelings of well being . . so theoritically i should drink energy drinks?


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

hulkamaniak said:


> Wait . . so taurine is good for feelings of well being . . so theoritically i should drink energy drinks?


Lol, theoretically. There's so much stuff in energy drinks, it is near impossible to tell if any specific ingredient is helping. I've tried b-vitamins and niacin and ginseng, stuff like that, it doesn't help too much if at all for me. I have never tried taurine by itself though.

Maybe someone else here knows.


----------

